# Gilligan's Three Hour Tour!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Consider last week a last goodbye to the nasty weather that plagued us all winter! Tomorrow is the official kick off to summer Three Hour Tour! It's going to be 70 degrees and gorgeous! What better way to kick off your summer than at Gilligan's with the best crew in town? We're starting things at 3 as usual and going all night long with free oysters, the $1 off local special, $12 "Three Hour Tour," rum buckets and we're brining the grill out! Bring yo self, yo friends and yo favorite food! And of course dress in your best Gilligan's Island/Nautical gear! We can't wait to see you all and kick off the best summer ever!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Is this really the start of Season 5?

Or maybe 4?

For this?*


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

You know I will be there! Are you providing the grill? Gas or charcoal?


----------



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Unfortunately the big grill is out of commission  Of course something had to go wrong before our big shindig! If someone doesn't mind bringing the grill out tonight we will have tables set up like usual! See everyone tonight!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

What time does this kick off?


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

It starts at 3 but most forum folks show up around 6.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

I will bring the grill.


----------



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Great thanks!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Jackie and I will be there again this evening. 
was good to get out last wednesday and know that winter was over.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Where's all the pics of these shindigs?


----------

